# Series 2 can't get bash prompt



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

After several happy years with my hacked S1 I've got a hold of a series 2 240080 to try. I've replaced the disk and set about installing a new kernel from the ptv lba48 disk. Here's what I did:

1/ Replace the present kernel using 'dd if=vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdc3' and 'dd if=vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdc6' to be sure.

2/ Update the boot parameters 'bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hdc'

3/ Booted Tivo and checked all is well

4/ removed hard drive and put back in PC then added an rc.sysinit.author with a Path statement including /sbin and the following
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login >& /dev/console &

5/ set permissions with chmod 755 rc.sys.....

5/ Put back in tivo and booted

6/ No telnet response from the tivo

What am I missing? Also, if I add some trace lines to rc.sysinit.author where would the log file be that I could view them in?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

2 things:
on your telnet line, >& /dev/console isn't needed, and will probably make telnet unusable
you need to disable /etc/netfilter-enable (renaming it works, or there are other ways to disable, but it must be disabled somehow)


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got the same model Tivo. This will do the trick..

echo waiting for Tivo to finish creating its firewall rules >& /dev/console
sleep 60
echo Turning off firewall ... >& /dev/console
/etc/netfilter-disable
echo Enabling telnet daemon > /dev/console
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash --login &


----------



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. That did the trick, tried it without the sleep 60 at first and it just kept rebooting.


----------

